# ماهو المقصود بكلمة الرب في الانجيل؟



## Islam4ever (14 سبتمبر 2006)

ماهو المقصود بكلمة الرب في الانجيل؟
انني استغرب كيف يستعملونها الأخوة المسيحيين للدلالة عل انه الإله......
فلقد وردت كلمة الرب في القرآن الكريم  في مواضع كثيرة ولكنها  في بعض الاحيان لاتعني الإله كما يفهم من سياق الكلام...
على سبيل المثال :
1. (يا صاحبي السجن اارباب متفرقون خير ام الله الواحد القهار) سورة يوسف اية39  
2. (يا صاحبي السجن اما احدكما فيسقي ربه خمرا واما الاخر فيصلب فتاكل الطير من راسه قضي الامر الذي فيه تستفتيان) سورة يوسف اية 41
3. (وقال للذي ظن انه ناج منهما اذكرني عند ربك فانساه الشيطان ذكر ربه فلبث في السجن بضع سني)سورة يوسف اية 42
فكما لاحظنا هنا ان كلمة الرب التي وردت هنا يقصد بها الملك
فكيف تفسرون انتم 
 -المزمور 110 : 1 " قال الرب لربي     اجلس عن يميني" 
اذا كان الرب يقول للرب اجلس عن يميني يعني ان هناك ربان اجتمعا معا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبعا التفسير العقلاني هو ماذكر اعلاه وهو ان  هناك رب ( إله) ورسول الله   
هدانا الله واياكم الى سواء السبيل


----------



## ma7aba (14 سبتمبر 2006)

المسيح قالها جهاراً
كيف تقولون ابن داودد وداود 
فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً 
اي ان المسيح هو من قال لهم ان داوود يدعوه رباً هذه النقطة الأولى النقطة الثانية 
اليهود يؤمنون بشكل ضمني بالتثليث وبالتالي هم يعتبرون أن لله ثلاث اقانيم ايضاً بحسب كتابهم
والأقانيم هي لها جوهر واحد وبالتالي هي واحدة فعندما نقول قال الرب لربي أن ان الاقنوم الأول يقول للأقنوم الثاني والأقنوم الأول هو الوجود الأقنوم الثاني هي المشيئة أي هم واحد 
وجملة اجلس عن يميني ان ان سلطة الله التي هي اليمين هي للأبن أي لأقنوم الأبن وهذا مايؤكده مثالنا السابق أن الأبن له السلطان بكل شيء أي مشيئة الله تجلت بأقنمه الثاني الذي هو سر التقوى الله تجسد 
ولا تعني انو تعال تفضل قعود جنبي على جهة اليمين بل تعني ان السلطة هي بيد المسيح اي هو المشيئة والإرادة 
ولنعرف الحقيقة نأتي لتكملة المزمور
Ps:110:5:
5. الرب عن يمينك يحطم في يوم رجزه ملوكا. (SVD)
Ps:110:6:
6 يدين بين الامم.ملأ جثثا ارضا واسعة سحق رؤوسها. (SVD)

أي كل هذا بأفعال المسيح نفسه اي هو الله


----------



## حسن المهدي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

> المسيح قالها جهاراً
> كيف تقولون ابن داودد وداود
> فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً
> اي ان المسيح هو من قال لهم ان داوود يدعوه رباً هذه النقطة الأولى النقطة الثانية
> ...


 

انا لم اجد في هذا دليلا على التثليث

ولنتذكر ان اليهودية تخاطب الله بصيغة الجمع
وتقول عنه رب الأرباب
ومعروف ان كلمة رب في العبرية والعربية تعني السيد ايضا

كما ان اليهود ومن قبلهم الديانات الأخرى كانت تعتبر الملائكة ارباب.. وقد استخدم هذا المصطلح في القرآن بالمثل ليعبر عن السيادة
بينما الله الخالق المصور فلم يستخدم في وصفه مصطلح آخر غير رب ..ولايوجد مصطلح رب الأرباب في الاسلام


----------



## حسن المهدي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

وكلمة ابن الله في العبرية كانت تعني "عبدالله" او التابع لله أو المرتبط بالله أو الالهي "يعني لمتعلق بالله


----------



## Islam4ever (14 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> المسيح قالها جهاراً
> كيف تقولون ابن داودد وداود
> فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً
> اي ان المسيح هو من قال لهم ان داوود يدعوه رباً هذه النقطة الأولى
> ...


 
هات نص من التوراة يثبت كلامك رجاءً




> والأقانيم هي لها جوهر واحد وبالتالي هي واحدة فعندما نقول قال الرب لربي أن ان الاقنوم الأول يقول للأقنوم الثاني والأقنوم الأول هو الوجود الأقنوم الثاني هي المشيئة أي هم واحد


اذا كان الله في النهاية واحد كما تقولون هل يحتاج اقنوم ليعبر عن مشيئته واقنوم اخر ليعبر عن وجوده وهو جل في علاه  (بديع السماوات والارض واذا قضى امراً فانما يقول له كن فيكون )البقرة اية 117



> وجملة اجلس عن يميني ان ان سلطة الله التي هي اليمين هي للأبن أي لأقنوم الأبن وهذا مايؤكده مثالنا السابق أن الأبن له السلطان بكل شيء أي مشيئة الله تجلت بأقنمه الثاني الذي هو سر التقوى الله تجسد


(وأنه تعالى جد ربنا ماتخذ صاحبةً ولا ولدا) سورة الجن اية 3


> ولا تعني انو تعال تفضل قعود جنبي على جهة اليمين بل تعني ان السلطة هي بيد المسيح اي هو المشيئة والإرادة
> يا استاذ اظن كلام المزمور واضح جدا (قال الرب لربي) يعني هناك من قال وهناك من استمع للقول
> 
> ولنعرف الحقيقة نأتي لتكملة المزمور
> ...


عليك نور رجعنا للكلام الاصلي اي ان الكلام كان يقصد به المسيح رسول الله 
(يا اهل الكتاب لاتغلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله الا الحق انما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح منه فامنوا بالله ورسله ولاتقولوا ثلاثه انتهوا خيرا لكم انما الله اله واحد سبحانه ان يكون له ولد له مافي السواوات ومافي الارض وكفى بالله وكيلا) سورة النساء اية 171
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

> ومعروف ان كلمة رب في العبرية والعربية تعني السيد ايضا


 
طيب قولى يعنى ايه رب بالعبرية كدة...اكتبهالى يعنى



> وكلمة ابن الله في العبرية كانت تعني "عبدالله" او التابع لله أو المرتبط بالله أو الالهي "يعني لمتعلق بالله


 
بردو

طيب اكتبلى ابن الله بالعبرية


----------



## حسن المهدي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

طيب اكتبلى ابن الله بالعبرية!!!

@#^$@$@^#

ترجم بقا انت لأحرف عبرية!!

مو لما يكون عندنا كيبورد عبري !!


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

اكتبها بالانجليش او بالعربى عشان اكشف تدليسك بس ادام الناس


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

Islam4ever قال:


> ماهو المقصود بكلمة الرب في الانجيل؟


 
لاكون دقيق في الاجابة على سؤالك لتمنى ان تذكر بعض النصوص التي فيها كلمة الرب و انا اقول لك معناها باللغة الاصلية المكتوب بها


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> وكلمة ابن الله في العبرية كانت تعني "عبدالله" او التابع لله أو المرتبط بالله أو الالهي "يعني لمتعلق بالله


 
كلام غير صحيح و يفتقر الى الدليل و البرهان, بل يحتوي على خط كبير و فاضح

فلغة العهد الجديد التي كتب بها هي اليونانية و هي تعني أبن الله بحسب الانتماء الالهي

فما دخل العبرية بالنص؟  

سلام و نعمة _


_


----------



## ma7aba (14 سبتمبر 2006)

> انا لم اجد في هذا دليلا على التثليث
> 
> ولنتذكر ان اليهودية تخاطب الله بصيغة الجمع
> وتقول عنه رب الأرباب
> ...


أولا العهد القديم مليء بماهية الله الواحد المثلث الاقنوم فالله دائماً يتكلم بصيغة الجمع وبسفر التكوين نجد ان روح الله اي الروح المقدسة ترفرف على وجه الماء والوعد الغلهي بالخلاص اي مشيئة الله هي الاقنوم الثاني فبالتالي اليهود يؤمنون بتثليث الاقانيم وبالله الواحد
اما بشأن ان اليهود تعتبر الملائكة ارباب فهل من دليل من كتاب اليهود نفسه اي التوراة
اما بشأن ان الغسلام لا يوجد فيها رب الارباب اقول له اللغة العبرية والمعاني العبرية غير ملزمة باللغة العربية ومعانيها والإسلام فيه الاسوء وهو احسن الخالقين اي هناك خالقين وهو احسنهم


> هات نص من التوراة يثبت كلامك رجاءً


هذا موضوع طويل ولكني غداً سانزل لك الكثير الكثير من الآيات التي تدل على الجمع وعلى ماهية الاقانيم  أنا قلت لك ضمنياً أي كلمة اقنوم هي تعبير سرياني ولن تجدها بالتوراة ولا حتى بالعهد الجديد ولكن تجد التوراة يتكلم عن روح الله التي ترفرف وتجده يتكلم عن وعده للبشر بإرسال الفادي للبشرية اي يتكلم عن مشيئته وهذا الاقنوم الثاني




> اذا كان الله في النهاية واحد كما تقولون هل يحتاج اقنوم ليعبر عن مشيئته واقنوم اخر ليعبر عن وجوده وهو جل في علاه (بديع السماوات والارض واذا قضى امراً فانما يقول له كن فيكون )البقرة اية 117


الاقانيم تشابه الصفات عندكم اي الله الواحد هل هو محتاج ليوصف بالرحمان الاقانيم شرحها للمرة المليوم بسيط الىب تعني انه موجود والأبن تعني ان له مشيئة والروح القدس تعني روحه المقدسة 


> وأنه تعالى جد ربنا ماتخذ صاحبةً ولا ولدا) سورة الجن اية 3


حبيب الكتاب المقدس لغته ليست كالقرىن لغته شعرية مثلية اييتكلم بالأمثال ابن لا تعني ولده  بل تعني مشيئته وجلس عن يمين الله اي بمشيئته يستخدم سلطته اليمين تعني السلطة 



> عليك نور رجعنا للكلام الاصلي اي ان الكلام كان يقصد به المسيح رسول الله


بدون زعل انامتأكد انك غما لا تقرأ مانكتب او لا تفهم مانكتب من اين استنتجت هذا الإستنتاج العظيم المسيح رسول عادي وسوف يدين الأمم من هو الديان ياشاطر
أما بشأن عيسى ابن مريم فهو لا يعنينا لا يعنينا وانت تحاسب فلان على حكم على شخص ىخر عيسى ابن مريم الموجود بالقرآن إن كان فعلا بلا اب ليس المسيح لأن امه مريم موجودة قبل يسوع المسيح بألف عام هل فهمت الفكرة بيرجع بجبلي ىيات عن شخص لا يعنينا


----------



## حسن المهدي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

اتمنى من الأخ محبة ان يوضح لنا مفهوم الثالوث لأنه من الواضح ان لدى الكنيسة السورية مفهوما آخر غير الكنيسة البابوية الكاثوليكية وبقية الكنائس
وانا لا اسخر
لكن لي مناظرات طويلة مع قساوسة ومبشرين ايطاليين وغربيين ولم افهم منهم إلا ما فهمت

يعني الثالوث لهم مثل النقطة الثلاثية للماء ..فيها يمكن ان يتحول الماء لبخار ولجليد
فهي ثلاثة أطوار متمازجة في وعاء واحد
ولكن كل منها يمثل مركب الماء

الرجاء شرح مبسط -غير فلسفي - للثالوث مع الأدلة من الانجيل والعهد القديم
ورجاء لا تستخدم غير الاناجيل - كلام السيد المسيح بالتخصيص_ يعني رسائل بولس وبطرس ليست مقدسة لنا فهي رسائل اناس عاديين... فنحن لا نعترف بهم كرسل

كما ارجو من الأخ روك ترك المحاورة بيننا وبين محبة لضمان هدوء المكان
شكرا لك


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> اتمنى من الأخ محبة ان يوضح لنا مفهوم الثالوث لأنه من الواضح ان لدى الكنيسة السورية مفهوما آخر غير الكنيسة البابوية الكاثوليكية وبقية الكنائس
> وانا لا اسخر
> لكن لي مناظرات طويلة مع قساوسة ومبشرين ايطاليين وغربيين ولم افهم منهم إلا ما فهمت
> 
> ...


 
الرجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع و طرح سؤالك للاخ محبة في موضوع مستقل



> كما ارجو من الأخ روك ترك المحاورة بيننا وبين محبة لضمان هدوء المكان
> شكرا لك


 

انا بخوف للدرجة هذه؟ :spor22:


----------



## Islam4ever (15 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> لاكون دقيق في الاجابة على سؤالك لتمنى ان تذكر بعض النصوص التي فيها كلمة الرب و انا اقول لك معناها باللغة الاصلية المكتوب بها


  المزمور 110 : 1 " قال الرب لربي     اجلس عن يميني"

واريد ان اشكرك لتعديلك في مشاركتي السابقة ولكن لايزال هناك مشاركتين (استفسارين)  لي لا اقتباس  ارجو اعادة النظر من جديد
حتى اجد من يجيب عليها
تحياتي


----------



## حسن المهدي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

كما ارجو من الأخ روك ترك المحاورة بيننا وبين محبة لضمان هدوء المكان


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> كما ارجو من الأخ روك ترك المحاورة بيننا وبين محبة لضمان هدوء المكان


 
*الطلب مرفوض :t33: *


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2006)

Islam4ever قال:


> المزمور 110 : 1 " قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني"




أشكرك لتحديد النص لارد عليك بالمعنى الدقيق

انت ردت كلمة الرب و معناها:

الرب اتت بلفظة يهوه الذي هو اسم الاله في العبرية

اما لربي فأتت بجذر لفظة ادوناي لكن بصيغة ادون ادون التي تحمل نفس معنى ادوناي التي تعني السيد او المالك بصيغة الهية و كلمة يهوه و ادوناي او ادون ادون اطلقت على الله في العهد القديم و للمثال :

مزمور 8 العدد 1
لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى الْجَتِّيَّةِ. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ سَيِّدُنَا مَا أَمْجَدَ اسْمَكَ فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ حَيْثُ جَعَلْتَ جَلاَلَكَ فَوْقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ!

الرب بلفظة يهوه و سيد بلفظة ادوناي و الاثنان تشيران الى الله
 




> واريد ان اشكرك لتعديلك في مشاركتي السابقة ولكن لايزال هناك مشاركتين (استفسارين) لي لا اقتباس ارجو اعادة النظر من جديد
> حتى اجد من يجيب عليها
> تحياتي


 
معلش مش عارف عن اي مشاركتين, يا ريت لو تضع لي الرابط

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Islam4ever (16 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> [/size]
> معلش مش عارف عن اي مشاركتين, يا ريت لو تضع لي الرابط
> 
> سلام و نعمة


إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *ma7aba* 

 
_المسيح قالها جهاراً
كيف تقولون ابن داودد وداود 
فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً 
اي ان المسيح هو من قال لهم ان داوود يدعوه رباً هذه النقطة الأولى_
_ لو حد فهم حاجه هنا رجاءً يفهمني 

النقطة الثانية 
اليهود يؤمنون بشكل ضمني بالتثليث وبالتالي هم يعتبرون أن لله ثلاث اقانيم ايضاً بحسب كتابهم_

هات نص من التوراة يثبت كلامك رجاءً



إقتباس:
والأقانيم هي لها جوهر واحد وبالتالي هي واحدة فعندما نقول قال الرب لربي أن ان الاقنوم الأول يقول للأقنوم الثاني والأقنوم الأول هو الوجود الأقنوم الثاني هي المشيئة أي هم واحد 
اذا كان الله في النهاية واحد كما تقولون هل يحتاج اقنوم ليعبر عن مشيئته واقنوم اخر ليعبر عن وجوده وهو جل في علاه (بديع السماوات والارض واذا قضى امراً فانما يقول له كن فيكون )البقرة اية 117


إقتباس:
وجملة اجلس عن يميني ان ان سلطة الله التي هي اليمين هي للأبن أي لأقنوم الأبن وهذا مايؤكده مثالنا السابق أن الأبن له السلطان بكل شيء أي مشيئة الله تجلت بأقنمه الثاني الذي هو سر التقوى الله تجسد 
(وأنه تعالى جد ربنا ماتخذ صاحبةً ولا ولدا) سورة الجن اية 3

إقتباس:
ولا تعني انو تعال تفضل قعود جنبي على جهة اليمين بل تعني ان السلطة هي بيد المسيح اي هو المشيئة والإرادة 
يا استاذ اظن كلام المزمور واضح جدا (قال الرب لربي) يعني هناك من قال وهناك من استمع للقول 

ولنعرف الحقيقة نأتي لتكملة المزمور
Ps:110:5:
5. الرب عن يمينك يحطم في يوم رجزه ملوكا. (SVD)
Ps:110:6:
6 يدين بين الامم.ملأ جثثا ارضا واسعة سحق رؤوسها. (SVD)
أي كل هذا بأفعال المسيح نفسه اي هو الله 
عليك نور رجعنا للكلام الاصلي اي ان الكلام كان يقصد به المسيح رسول الله 
(يا اهل الكتاب لاتغلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله الا الحق انما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح منه فامنوا بالله ورسله ولاتقولوا ثلاثه انتهوا خيرا لكم انما الله اله واحد سبحانه ان يكون له ولد له مافي السواوات ومافي الارض وكفى بالله وكيلا) سورة النساء اية 171

ملاحظاتي جعلتها باللون الاحمر ارجو تعديلها في المشاركة الأصلية وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7754

تحياتي


----------



## ma7aba (16 سبتمبر 2006)

> لو حد فهم حاجه هنا رجاءً يفهمني


عندما سألهم يسوع 
Mt:22:42:
42  قائلا ماذا تظنون في المسيح.ابن من هو.قالوا له ابن داود. (SVD)
فاجابهم نافياً الكلام وقال
 Mt:22:43:
43  قال لهم فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا (SVD)
Mt:22:44:
44  قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك. (SVD)
Mt:22:45:
45  فان كان داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه. (SVD)
Mt:22:46:
46  فلم يستطع احد ان يجيبه بكلمة.ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر احد ان يسأله بتة (SVD)


> هات نص من التوراة يثبت كلامك رجاءً


قلنا لك بشكل ضمني إسأل اي يهودي ياأخي يقول لك ان الله موجود وله غرادة ومشيئة بأن يأتي الفادي المسيح ابنه الوحيد  ليفدينا وله روح مقدسة على كل حال وعدتك ببحث كامل واليوم بإذنه سوف انشره


> اذا كان الله في النهاية واحد كما تقولون هل يحتاج اقنوم ليعبر عن مشيئته واقنوم اخر ليعبر عن وجوده وهو جل في علاه (بديع السماوات والارض واذا قضى امراً فانما يقول له كن فيكون )البقرة اية 117


حاسس حالي عم غني بالطاحون حبيب قرات ماكتبت لك  الموضوع تعبيري الكتاب المقدس ليس كالقرآن حرفي بل هو امثال وحكم وتعبير وبناءاً عليه يجب ان تفهمه على الصيغة التي كتب بها لا على صيغة القرآن هنا بهذه الآية يعبر الرب الموجود عن مشيئته وعن سلطته


> (وأنه تعالى جد ربنا ماتخذ صاحبةً ولا ولدا) سورة الجن اية 3


عن جد منتهى التعنت الأعمى ياحبيبي الله لم يلد ولم يولد وكلمة ابن مجازية تعني المشيئة


> يا استاذ اظن كلام المزمور واضح جدا (قال الرب لربي) يعني هناك من قال وهناك من استمع للقول


طبعاً بالنسبة لقارئ سطحي كلامك صحيح 100% قارئ لم يقرا الكتاب المقدس بحياته ولم يعرف بعمره ماهية كتابة هذا الكتاب ألم تسمع بحياتك بشيء يدعى تعبير مجازي  طب مثال 
عندما نقول قالت الأرض لأبنائها هبوا للدفاع عني هل هذا يعني ان الأرض تكلمت 
ام هذا تعبير مجازي


> عليك نور رجعنا للكلام الاصلي اي ان الكلام كان يقصد به المسيح رسول الله
> (يا اهل الكتاب لاتغلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله الا الحق انما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح منه فامنوا بالله ورسله ولاتقولوا ثلاثه انتهوا خيرا لكم انما الله اله واحد سبحانه ان يكون له ولد له مافي السواوات ومافي الارض وكفى بالله وكيلا) سورة النساء اية 171


بدون زعل انامتأكد انك غما لا تقرأ مانكتب او لا تفهم مانكتب من اين استنتجت هذا الإستنتاج العظيم المسيح رسول عادي وسوف يدين الأمم من هو الديان ياشاطر
أما بشأن عيسى ابن مريم فهو لا يعنينا لا يعنينا وانت تحاسب فلان على حكم على شخص ىخر عيسى ابن مريم الموجود بالقرآن إن كان فعلا بلا اب ليس المسيح لأن امه مريم موجودة قبل يسوع المسيح بألف عام هل فهمت الفكرة بيرجع بجبلي ىيات عن شخص لا يعنينا


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2006)

Islam4ever قال:


> يا استاذ اظن كلام المزمور واضح جدا (قال الرب لربي) يعني هناك من قال وهناك من استمع للقول


 

الفكر البشري لا يمكنه أن يعرف مساواة الآب للابن إن لم يعلن الروح القدس لنا هذه الحقيقة. والسيد المسيح كشف هذا أن الروح القدس هو الذي أعلن ذلك لداود (راجع متى 22 : 43)​قال​= تشير لمسرة الآب بعمل الابن . الرب لربي = تشير لمساواة الآب للابن، فالابن سيجلس على نفس المستوى مع الآب . والابن بلاهوته مُلكه أزلى أبدي . ولكننا هنا نفهم أن الكلام عن الناسوت، فبعد أن أكمل تدبير تجسده الخلاصي وقام وصعد للسموات جلس عن يمين العظمة وكلمة اليمين = تشير للقوة والكرامة والمجد الذي حصل عليهما المسيح بجسده .
فالناسوت المتحد باللاهوت صار في كرامة فنسجد له بلاهوته غير المنفصل عن ناسوته.​


----------



## Islam4ever (17 سبتمبر 2006)

> قلنا لك بشكل ضمني إسأل اي يهودي ياأخي يقول لك ان الله موجود وله غرادة ومشيئة بأن يأتي الفادي المسيح ابنه الوحيد ليفدينا وله روح مقدسة على كل حال وعدتك ببحث كامل واليوم بإذنه سوف انشره


 
*مستنيين حضرتك *



> حاسس حالي عم غني بالطاحون حبيب قرات ماكتبت لك الموضوع تعبيري الكتاب المقدس ليس كالقرآن حرفي بل هو امثال وحكم وتعبير وبناءاً عليه يجب ان تفهمه على الصيغة التي كتب بها لا على صيغة القرآن هنا بهذه الآية يعبر الرب الموجود عن مشيئته وعن سلطته


 
والله معاك حق من كثرة الاناجيل اللي معاكم 



> عن جد منتهى التعنت الأعمى ياحبيبي الله لم يلد ولم يولد وكلمة ابن مجازية تعني المشيئة


 
*دلوقتي اصبحت مجازية وقبل شوية كان مصلوب على الصليب*



> طبعاً بالنسبة لقارئ سطحي كلامك صحيح 100% قارئ لم يقرا الكتاب المقدس بحياته ولم يعرف بعمره ماهية كتابة هذا الكتاب ألم تسمع بحياتك بشيء يدعى تعبير مجازي طب مثال
> عندما نقول قالت الأرض لأبنائها هبوا للدفاع عني هل هذا يعني ان الأرض تكلمت
> ام هذا تعبير مجازي


 
*تشبيه ليس في محلة .....ولله المثل الأعلى* 



> عيسى ابن مريم الموجود بالقرآن إن كان فعلا بلا اب ليس المسيح لأن امه مريم موجودة قبل يسوع المسيح بألف عام هل فهمت الفكرة بيرجع بجبلي ىيات عن شخص لا يعنينا


[/QUOTE]

*لما تنزنقوا في الكلام تقولوا لا مش هو اللي عندكم ده لسه النهارده حبر مسيحي اردني على قناة الجزيره قال ان الاسلام كرم المسيح ...وانت دلوقتي تقول مش هو اللي عندكوا في القرآن .... عجبي*


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

Islam4ever قال:


> *مستنيين حضرتك *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*لما تنزنقوا في الكلام تقولوا لا مش هو اللي عندكم ده لسه النهارده حبر مسيحي اردني على قناة الجزيره قال ان الاسلام كرم المسيح ...وانت دلوقتي تقول مش هو اللي عندكوا في القرآن .... عجبي*[/quote]

*منقهر على ردك القيم يا اخ محبة, و شوف العيل شو بيرد عليك....*

*بس اقول ايه, قوي بنعمة الرب يا محبة*


----------



## Islam4ever (18 سبتمبر 2006)

> *منقهر على ردك القيم يا اخ محبة, و شوف العيل شو بيرد عليك....*
> 
> *بس اقول ايه, قوي بنعمة الرب يا محبة*


*قال تعالى *
(يا اهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على  الله الا الحق انما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح  منه فامنوا بالله ورسله ولا تقولوا ثلاثه انتهوا خيرا لكم انما الله اله واحد  سبحانه ان يكون له ولد له ما في السماوات وما في الارض وكفى بالله وكيلا)


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا ابني خليك في الموضوع, راد بأية قرأنية انيل فيها ايه و شو علاقتها بموضعنا؟ خلاص فلستوا؟*


----------



## Islam4ever (19 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *يا ابني خليك في الموضوع, راد بأية قرأنية انيل فيها ايه و شو علاقتها بموضعنا؟ خلاص فلستوا؟*


 
*لما تبطل حركاتك القرعى .... وتسيب مشاركاتنا زي ماهي بدون حذف.......*

*بعدين تعال قول لي  وين ردك .... *

*اللي يناسبكوا تسيبوه ... واللي مش على مزاجكو  تحذفوه....*

*اظن دلوقتي فهمت ليش انا حطيت اية قرآنية :smil12: *


----------



## ma7aba (19 سبتمبر 2006)

تهرب واضح من الرد واعتراضات فاضية 


> والله معاك حق من كثرة الاناجيل اللي معاكم


هل تعلم معنى كلمة انجيل بالتأكيد لا


> دلوقتي اصبحت مجازية وقبل شوية كان مصلوب على الصليب


اعطني مرة واحدة نقول لك ان كلمة ابن الله تعني ان الله دخل على مريم وانجب ولد 


> تشبيه ليس في محلة .....ولله المثل الأعلى


اعود واكرر جوابي

طبعاً بالنسبة لقارئ سطحي كلامك صحيح 100% قارئ لم يقرا الكتاب المقدس بحياته ولم يعرف بعمره ماهية كتابة هذا الكتاب ألم تسمع بحياتك بشيء يدعى تعبير مجازي 



> لما تنزنقوا في الكلام تقولوا لا مش هو اللي عندكم ده لسه النهارده حبر مسيحي اردني على قناة الجزيره قال ان الاسلام كرم المسيح ...وانت دلوقتي تقول مش هو اللي عندكوا في القرآن .... عجبي


انا بحاكي بشي موثق وكتب وانساب وهو يقلي قناة الجزيرة والدهلسة السياسية فعلا محاورة صعبة وشيقة وتدل على وعي كامل


----------



## Islam4ever (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> تهرب واضح من الرد واعتراضات فاضية


 
*هو ده اللي انتو فالحين فيه الحكي والتعليقات .......*
*عاوز تفهمني ان ثلاثة= واحد  .......   طيب ازاي  *
*اذا كان الكلام ده في عصر الجاهلية .....نقول معليش ... مش عارفين *
*بس في القرن الواحد والعشرين ......قوية* 



> هل تعلم معنى كلمة انجيل بالتأكيد لا


*ياباشمهندس انته ناسي ان الانجيل كان رسالة سماوية قبل ظهور القرآن ونبي الإسلام .....**بس التحريف اللي حصل فيه هو اللي ضيعكم  وانتو فاكرين نفسكم على حق .... استحالة*



> اعطني مرة واحدة نقول لك ان كلمة ابن الله تعني ان الله دخل على مريم وانجب ولد


 
*اولا حاشا لله ....ومع احترامي لك انت رحت بعييييييييييييييييييييييييييد عن موضوعنا الاصلي ...  **وبعدين مين تطرق لهذا الامر في هذه المشاركة ... مفيش*



> اعود واكرر جوابي
> 
> طبعاً بالنسبة لقارئ سطحي كلامك صحيح 100% قارئ لم يقرا الكتاب المقدس بحياته ولم يعرف بعمره ماهية كتابة هذا الكتاب ألم تسمع بحياتك بشيء يدعى تعبير مجازي


 
*العربية لغتنا نحن العرب المسلمين لانها بكل فخر لغة القرآن ..... اما كتابكم المقدس  فهو ترجمة لا اقل ولا اكثر ..... يعني بكل بساطة الكتابة الاصلية في وادي والترجمة في وادي اخر.*



> انا بحاكي بشي موثق وكتب وانساب وهو يقلي قناة الجزيرة والدهلسة السياسية فعلا محاورة صعبة وشيقة وتدل على وعي كامل


 
*طيب سألت نفسك مره... (ليه كل الكتب اللي بتقرأها انت يامسيحية .. ياكتابها مسيحيين ؟)  **ازاي عاوز تعرف الحقيقة وانت بوادي وامهات الكتب التاريخية بوادي ثاني؟*
*انصحك تخليك محايد ... وتروح لاقرب مكتبة تاريخية ..... وتدور على الحقيقة.. لان الحقيقة ليست في الكتب التي بين يديك.... هذا اذا كنت من الباحثين عن الحقيقة.*
* تحياتي*


----------



## My Rock (22 سبتمبر 2006)

Islam4ever قال:


> *هو ده اللي انتو فالحين فيه الحكي والتعليقات .......*
> *عاوز تفهمني ان ثلاثة= واحد ....... طيب ازاي *
> *اذا كان الكلام ده في عصر الجاهلية .....نقول معليش ... مش عارفين *


 
مين ضحك عليك و قلك واحد يساوي ثلاثة؟ اكيد واحد من شيوخ الاسلام :t33: 

نحن لا نقول 1 + 1 + 1 بل نقول 
1 * 1 * 1 = 1

هل تستطيع ان تنكر هذه الحقيقة؟

و اقرب مثال ليك, انت كأنسان ليك جسد و روح و فكر, هل اصبحت ثلاثة اشخاص ام بقيت انسان بجسدك و فكرك و روحك؟


*



ياباشمهندس انته ناسي ان الانجيل كان رسالة سماوية قبل ظهور القرآن ونبي الإسلام .....بس التحريف اللي حصل فيه هو اللي ضيعكم وانتو فاكرين نفسكم على حق .... استحالة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
في دليل على التحريف؟ متى حرف؟ و من حرفه؟ و لماذا؟ و كيف؟ و أين صحيحه؟ و كيف تنسب هذا الضعف لله انه اله ضعيف لا يستطيع الحفاظ على كلمته؟ و لماذا يحافظ على القرأن و لا يحافظ على الانجيل؟

* 


*



العربية لغتنا نحن العرب المسلمين لانها بكل فخر لغة القرآن ..... اما كتابكم المقدس فهو ترجمة لا اقل ولا اكثر ..... يعني بكل بساطة الكتابة الاصلية في وادي والترجمة في وادي اخر.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
حقك, ماهو انت جاهل باللغة الاصلية... 

عمرك قاري اليونانة او العبرية؟


----------



## ma7aba (22 سبتمبر 2006)

> هو ده اللي انتو فالحين فيه الحكي والتعليقات .......
> عاوز تفهمني ان ثلاثة= واحد ....... طيب ازاي
> اذا كان الكلام ده في عصر الجاهلية .....نقول معليش ... مش عارفين
> بس في القرن الواحد والعشرين ......قوية


جواب ماي روك كافي 


> ياباشمهندس انته ناسي ان الانجيل كان رسالة سماوية قبل ظهور القرآن ونبي الإسلام .....بس التحريف اللي حصل فيه هو اللي ضيعكم وانتو فاكرين نفسكم على حق .... استحالة


أولا سالتك عن معنى كلمة انجيل بغض النظر ماذا تعتقد به هل هو محرف ام لا ماذا تعني كلمة إنجيل
بدي فرجيك قدش إلهك جاهل حتى باللغات وبالدليل


> اولا حاشا لله ....ومع احترامي لك انت رحت بعييييييييييييييييييييييييييد عن موضوعنا الاصلي ... وبعدين مين تطرق لهذا الامر في هذه المشاركة ... مفيش


هذا كان رد على كلامك عندما قلت لك أن كلمة ابن الله هي كلمة مجازية تعني مشيئة وإرادة الله فتهجمت على جوابي



> العربية لغتنا نحن العرب المسلمين لانها بكل فخر لغة القرآن ..... اما كتابكم المقدس فهو ترجمة لا اقل ولا اكثر ..... يعني بكل بساطة الكتابة الاصلية في وادي والترجمة في وادي اخر.


عن جد وضعك صعب حبيب انا اتكلم معك عن خاصية الكتابة بالكتاب المقدس وكيف كتب وماهي ماهيته وانت تقول انا بعرف عربي 
ماهو حتى باللغة العربية هناك تشابيه 


> طيب سألت نفسك مره... (ليه كل الكتب اللي بتقرأها انت يامسيحية .. ياكتابها مسيحيين ؟) ازاي عاوز تعرف الحقيقة وانت بوادي وامهات الكتب التاريخية بوادي ثاني؟
> انصحك تخليك محايد ... وتروح لاقرب مكتبة تاريخية ..... وتدور على الحقيقة.. لان الحقيقة ليست في الكتب التي بين يديك.... هذا اذا كنت من الباحثين عن الحقيقة.
> تحياتي


أولا انا ربتني لمدة 20 سنة إنسانة مسلمة وعشت 4 سنوات بحارة اليهود مع اليهود فخليك كثير مطمن انو انا مصادري ليست كتب مسيحية بل بحث وإستفسار وتعلمت القرآن والإسلام على يد شيخان لسبب واحد انا قلت اني ممثل وبأحد المسلسلات حصلت على دور شيخ واعية وحاج وتأكد اني علمت من كان معي الآذان 
سلام


----------



## holy cross (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو المقصود بكلمة الرب في الانجيل؟*

باختصار شديد إن الله تجسد في جسد  يسوع المسيح بعد أن تجسد للأنبياء بالنبات و الحجاره  , والحقيقة التي لا يفهمها المسلمون:smil13: هي تجسد الله في جسد المخلص فلماذا لا نسميه الرب(يسوع المسيح):dntknw:​


----------



## ra.mi62 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو المقصود بكلمة الرب في الانجيل؟*



holy cross قال:


> باختصار شديد إن الله تجسد في جسد يسوع المسيح بعد أن تجسد للأنبياء بالنبات و الحجاره , والحقيقة التي لا يفهمها المسلمون:smil13: هي تجسد الله في جسد المخلص فلماذا لا نسميه الرب(يسوع المسيح):dntknw:​


 


شكراعلى هذا الرد الرائع  وهذه الادلة على تجسد الله في جسد المسيح حتى يفهموها المسلمين

*لو أن المسيحين أرادوا أن يتفادوا هذه المشكلة العويصة لكان من اليسير عليهم أن يقولوا أن المسيح كان نبياً مرسلاً من الله وأنه أفضل الأنبياء والمرسلين، ولا يقولوا أنه هو الله نفسه جاء إلى هذا العالم. ولكن ليس الأمر بيدهم لأنهم لم يصوغوا إيمانهم لأنفسهم بل قبلوه من الإعلان الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس، وهو إعلان صادق  سواء استطعنا أن نستوعبه أم لم نستطع، ولكن شكراً لله لأنه مستوعب ومعقول ويملأ القلب راحة وسلاماً**.*


*إن الصعوبة الكبرى تتجسم أمام الذين ينظرون إلى أن ولادة المسيح هي بدء وجوده كأي إنسان آخر، بينما لو أمعنوا النظر لرأوا أن نفس ولادته بالجسد لم تكن ولادة عادية كسائر البشر بل كانت من عذراء لم يمسها رجل. ولم يتكون جسده الطاهر من زرع بشر بل من روح الله جسد مكتوب عنه منذ القديم "هيأت لي جسداً". فالنظرة الصحيحة هي أنه أقنوم إلهي كائن منذ الأزل ولكنـه في الـوقت المعيـن اتخذ ناسوتاً طاهراً ليس له مثيل إذ هو مهيأ له بكيفية معجزية فريدة، اتخذه ليجيء إلى العالم، ظاهراً في الجسد لغرض عظيم وهو تمجيد الله الذي أهانه الإنسان بعصيانه، والتكفير عن خطايا البشر. وعبارة "ظهر في الجسد" تفيد سابق وجوده قبل ظهوره** إذ لا يمكن أن يقال هذا عن أي إنسان، لأن كل إنسان قد بدأ وجوده عند ولادته.*

* أما المسيح الذي ولد في بيت لحم من العذراء مريم فمكتوب عنه قبل ولادته بمئات السنين **[Q-BIBLE]أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ...فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً... وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أيام الأَزَلِ" (ميخا 5: 2). ونقرأ "وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ (الابن) اللَّهَ...وَالكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً" (يوحنا 1: 1، 14)[/Q-BIBLE]*

*إن الصعوبة تبدو لمن ينظر إلى المسيح كإنسان جعله المسيحيون إلها، بينما الحقيقة هي العكس، أن الله تنازل ليصير إنساناً محتفظاً في نفس الوقت بلاهوته، وهذا بحسب قدرته الفائقة. والتنازل هو من حقه الذي لا اعتراض عليه، لأنه يمكن الاعتراض على من يرفع نفسه فوق حقيقته، أما العالي الرفيع إذا تنازل واتضع فهذا مما يمجده في عيوننا سيما وأن هذا التنازل هو من أجلنا.*


* ولزيادة التأكيد نأتي بعدة شواهد أخرى من الكتاب المقدس تؤكد لاهوت المسيح بما لا يدع مجالا للشك، فقد ذكر عنه بصريح العبارة *
*[Q-BIBLE] 
أنه الله "وَأَمَّا عَنْ الاِبْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إلى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ" (عبرانيين 1، مزمور 45). وأيضاً "صَعِدْتَ إلى الْعَلاَءِ. سَبَيْتَ سَبْياً. قَبِلْتَ عَطَايَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَأيضاً الْمُتَمَرِّدِينَ لِلسَّكَنِ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ" (مزمور 68: 18).
[/Q-BIBLE]**والذي فعل هذا هو المسيح (أفسس 4: 8، 9) ومكتوب **[Q-BIBLE]صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. قَوِّمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لإِلَهِنَا" (إشعياء 40: 3)[/Q-BIBLE]**ويقال هنا "الرب" و"إلهنا" عن المسيح الذي أعد المعمدان طريقه (يوحنا 1: 23). وقال المسيح نفسه **[Q-BIBLE]قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إبراهيم أَنَا كَائِنٌ"[/Q-BIBLE] (أي يهوه الأزلي) (يوحنا 8: 58)** ويقول عنه الرسول بولس **[Q-BIBLE]الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلَهاً مُبَارَكاً (الله المبارك) إلى الأَبَدِ" (رومية 9: 5).[/Q-BIBLE] **ويقول يوحنا:**[Q-BIBLE]هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأبديةُ" (1يوحنا 5: 20)[/Q-BIBLE] **وأيضاً **[Q-BIBLE]لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ" (1 كورنثوس 2: 8)[/Q-BIBLE]** ويقول المسيح **[Q-BIBLE]أَبْنِي كَنِيسَتِي" (متى 16: 18)[/Q-BIBLE]** بينما في أعمال 20: 28 نقرأ "كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ". وقال له توما **[Q-BIBLE]رَبِّي وَإلهي" (يوحنا 20: 28).[/Q-BIBLE] **ومكتوب [Q-BIBLE]أيضاًمُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّجَاءَ الْمُبَارَكَ وَظُهُورَ مَجْدِ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ" (أو إلهنا ومخلصنا العظيم يسوع المسيح) (تيطس 2: 13)[/Q-BIBLE]** وهو أيضاً **[Q-BIBLE]إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ"[/Q-BIBLE]**الذي هو اسم الله وحده (تثنية 10: 17).*

* كما نسبت إلى المسيح في الكتاب المقدس أعمال إلهية وصفات إلهية، منها أنه خالق كل شيء**[Q-BIBLE]كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ" (يوحنا 1: 3). وأيضاً "الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ" (كولوسي 1: 16) وأيضاً "الَّذِي بِهِ (بالمسيح) أيضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ..... بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ" (عبرانيين 1: 2). وأيضاً "كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ" (يوحنا 1: 10).وهو أيضاً "الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ" (رؤيا 1: 8). "الَّذِي سَيُغَيِّرُ شَكْلَ جَسَدِ تَوَاضُعِنَا لِيَكُونَ عَلَى صُورَةِ جَسَدِ مَجْدِهِ، بِحَسَبِ عَمَلِ اسْتِطَاعَتِهِ أَنْ يُخْضِعَ لِنَفْسِهِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ." (فيلبى 3: 21). وهو "حَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ" (عبرانيين 1: 3). [/Q-BIBLE]*

*وهو العليم بكل شـيء، **[Q-BIBLE]فقد "قَالَ لَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ:... نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ" (يوحنا 16: 30)[/Q-BIBLE]. **وقال له بطرس **[Q-BIBLE]يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْء" (يوحنا 21: 17) وهو "الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَِ" (رؤيا 2: 23)[/Q-BIBLE]. **وهذه صـفة الله وحده** (أرميا 17: 10)** وهو الأزلي الأبدي الذي لا يتغير. ونضيف إلى الشواهد السابـقة عـن ذلك ما يأتـي:**[Q-BIBLE]يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ أَمْساً وَالْيَوْمَ وَإلى الأَبدِ" (عبرانيين 13: 8)[/Q-BIBLE]**وقيل عن المسيح الذي كانت أيامه قصيرة على الأرض**[Q-BIBLE] "إلى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ سِنُوكَ. مِنْ قِدَمٍ أَسَّسْتَ الأرض وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ. هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَأَنْتَ تَبْقَى...َأَنْتَ هُوَ وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَنْتَهِيَ" (مزمور 102: 25- 27). [/Q-BIBLE]*
وهو الموجود في كل مكان وزمان، *[Q-BIBLE]فقد قال لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسمي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ" (متى 18: 20). وأيضاً "وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأيام إلى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ" (متى 28: 20)[/Q-BIBLE]**وهذه صفة الله وحده**. **[Q-BIBLE]أَمَا أَمْلَأُ أَنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرض يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟" (أرميا 23: 24)... [/Q-BIBLE]  **وهو الذي يقبل أرواح المنتقلين كما صلى إليه استفانوس** [**Q-BIBLE**]"أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ اقْبَلْ رُوحِي" (أعمال 7: 59)[/**Q-BIBLE**] **وهو الذي يقيم الأموات كما قال بفمه الكريم **[Q-BIBLE]كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الاِبْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أبديةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأخير" (يوحنا 6: 39). وهو "الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يَدِينَ الأَحْيَاءَ وَالأموات" (2تيموثاوس 4: 1) "وهو الذي يغفر [/Q-BIBLE]الخطايا" (لوقا 5: 20، 7: 17)** ويعطي الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا 10: 28). وهذان من اختصاص الله وحده.*

*وقد شهد له نثنائيل قائلا**[Q-BIBLE]أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ! أَنْتَ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ" (يوحنا 1: 49). [/Q-BIBLE]**وقالت مرثا التي أقام المسيح أخاها** "**[Q-BIBLE]أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الآتِي إلى الْعَالَمِ" (يوحنا 11: 27).[/Q-BIBLE] **وقال بطرس الرسول**[Q-BIBLE]أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ" (متى 16: 16)[/Q-BIBLE].*
​*ارى ان هذه الشواهد تكفي لانهاء الموضوع*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو المقصود بكلمة الرب في الانجيل؟*



holy cross قال:


> باختصار شديد إن الله تجسد في جسد يسوع المسيح بعد أن تجسد للأنبياء بالنبات و الحجاره , والحقيقة التي لا يفهمها المسلمون:smil13: هي تجسد الله في جسد المخلص فلماذا لا نسميه الرب(يسوع المسيح):dntknw:​



شكراعلى هذا الرد الرائع  وهذه الادلة على تجسد الله في جسد المسيح حتى يفهموها المسلمين

*لو أن المسيحين أرادوا أن يتفادوا هذه المشكلة العويصة لكان من اليسير عليهم أن يقولوا أن المسيح كان نبياً مرسلاً من الله وأنه أفضل الأنبياء والمرسلين، ولا يقولوا أنه هو الله نفسه جاء إلى هذا العالم. ولكن ليس الأمر بيدهم لأنهم لم يصوغوا إيمانهم لأنفسهم بل قبلوه من الإعلان الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس، وهو إعلان صادق  سواء استطعنا أن نستوعبه أم لم نستطع، ولكن شكراً لله لأنه مستوعب ومعقول ويملأ القلب راحة وسلاماً**.*


*إن الصعوبة الكبرى تتجسم أمام الذين ينظرون إلى أن ولادة المسيح هي بدء وجوده كأي إنسان آخر، بينما لو أمعنوا النظر لرأوا أن نفس ولادته بالجسد لم تكن ولادة عادية كسائر البشر بل كانت من عذراء لم يمسها رجل. ولم يتكون جسده الطاهر من زرع بشر بل من روح الله جسد مكتوب عنه منذ القديم "هيأت لي جسداً". فالنظرة الصحيحة هي أنه أقنوم إلهي كائن منذ الأزل ولكنـه في الـوقت المعيـن اتخذ ناسوتاً طاهراً ليس له مثيل إذ هو مهيأ له بكيفية معجزية فريدة، اتخذه ليجيء إلى العالم، ظاهراً في الجسد لغرض عظيم وهو تمجيد الله الذي أهانه الإنسان بعصيانه، والتكفير عن خطايا البشر. وعبارة "ظهر في الجسد" تفيد سابق وجوده قبل ظهوره** إذ لا يمكن أن يقال هذا عن أي إنسان، لأن كل إنسان قد بدأ وجوده عند ولادته.*

* أما المسيح الذي ولد في بيت لحم من العذراء مريم فمكتوب عنه قبل ولادته بمئات السنين [Q-BIBLE]أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ...فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً... وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أيام الأَزَلِ" (ميخا 5: 2). ونقرأ "وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ (الابن) اللَّهَ...وَالكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً" (يوحنا 1: 1، 14)[/Q-BIBLE]*

*إن الصعوبة تبدو لمن ينظر إلى المسيح كإنسان جعله المسيحيون إلها، بينما الحقيقة هي العكس، أن الله تنازل ليصير إنساناً محتفظاً في نفس الوقت بلاهوته، وهذا بحسب قدرته الفائقة. والتنازل هو من حقه الذي لا اعتراض عليه، لأنه يمكن الاعتراض على من يرفع نفسه فوق حقيقته، أما العالي الرفيع إذا تنازل واتضع فهذا مما يمجده في عيوننا سيما وأن هذا التنازل هو من أجلنا.*


* ولزيادة التأكيد نأتي بعدة شواهد أخرى من الكتاب المقدس تؤكد لاهوت المسيح بما لا يدع مجالا للشك، فقد ذكر عنه بصريح العبارة *
*[Q-BIBLE] 
أنه الله "وَأَمَّا عَنْ الاِبْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إلى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ" (عبرانيين 1، مزمور 45). وأيضاً "صَعِدْتَ إلى الْعَلاَءِ. سَبَيْتَ سَبْياً. قَبِلْتَ عَطَايَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَأيضاً الْمُتَمَرِّدِينَ لِلسَّكَنِ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ" (مزمور 68: 18).
[/Q-BIBLE]**والذي فعل هذا هو المسيح (أفسس 4: 8، 9) ومكتوب**[Q-BIBLE]صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. قَوِّمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لإِلَهِنَا" (إشعياء 40: 3)[/Q-BIBLE]*
*ويقال هنا "الرب" و"إلهنا" عن المسيح الذي أعد المعمدان طريقه (يوحنا 1: 23). وقال المسيح نفسه[Q-BIBLE]قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إبراهيم أَنَا كَائِنٌ" (أي يهوه الأزلي) (يوحنا 8: 58)[/Q-BIBLE]** ويقول عنه الرسول بولس **[Q-BIBLE]الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلَهاً مُبَارَكاً (الله المبارك) إلى الأَبَدِ" (رومية 9: 5).[/Q-BIBLE] **ويقول يوحنا: **[Q-BIBLE]هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأبديةُ" (1يوحنا 5: 20)[/Q-BIBLE] **وأيضاً "**[Q-BIBLE]لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ" (1 كورنثوس 2: 8)[/Q-BIBLE]** ويقول المسيح[Q-BIBLE]أَبْنِي كَنِيسَتِي" (متى 16: 18) [/Q-BIBLE]**بينما في أعمال 20: 28 نقرأ "كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ". وقال له توما **"[Q-BIBLE]رَبِّي وَإلهي" (يوحنا 20: 28). [/Q-BIBLE]**ومكتوب أيضاً **[Q-BIBLE]مُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّجَاءَ الْمُبَارَكَ وَظُهُورَ مَجْدِ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ" (أو إلهنا ومخلصنا العظيم يسوع المسيح) (تيطس 2: 13)[/Q-BIBLE]** وهو [Q-BIBLE]أيضاً إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ"الذي هو اسم الله وحده (تثنية 10: 17).[/Q-BIBLE]*
* كما نسبت إلى المسيح في الكتاب المقدس أعمال إلهية وصفات إلهية، منها أنه خالق كل شيء**[Q-BIBLE]كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ" (يوحنا 1: 3). وأيضاً "الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ" (كولوسي 1: 16) وأيضاً "الَّذِي بِهِ (بالمسيح) أيضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ..... بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ" (عبرانيين 1: 2). وأيضاً "كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ" (يوحنا 1: 10).وهو أيضاً "الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ" (رؤيا 1: 8). "الَّذِي سَيُغَيِّرُ شَكْلَ جَسَدِ تَوَاضُعِنَا لِيَكُونَ عَلَى صُورَةِ جَسَدِ مَجْدِهِ، بِحَسَبِ عَمَلِ اسْتِطَاعَتِهِ أَنْ يُخْضِعَ لِنَفْسِهِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ." (فيلبى 3: 21). وهو "حَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ" (عبرانيين 1: 3). [/Q-BIBLE]*
*وهو العليم بكل شـيء، **[Q-BIBLE]فقد "قَالَ لَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ:... نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ" (يوحنا 16: 30).[/Q-BIBLE]**وقال له بطرس**[Q-BIBLE]يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْء" (يوحنا 21: 17) وهو "الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَِ" (رؤيا 2: 23).[/Q-BIBLE]**وهذه صـفة الله وحده** (أرميا 17: 10)** وهو الأزلي الأبدي الذي لا يتغير. ونضيف إلى الشواهد السابـقة عـن ذلك ما يأتـي:**[Q-BIBLE]يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ أَمْساً وَالْيَوْمَ وَإلى الأَبدِ" (عبرانيين 13: 8)[/Q-BIBLE]**وقيل عن المسيح الذي كانت أيامه قصيرة على الأرض** [Q-BIBLE]"إلى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ سِنُوكَ. مِنْ قِدَمٍ أَسَّسْتَ الأرض وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ. هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَأَنْتَ تَبْقَى...َأَنْتَ هُوَ وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَنْتَهِيَ" (مزمور 102: 25- 27). [/Q-BIBLE]*وهو الموجود في كل مكان وزمان،[Q-BIBLE] *فقد قال **لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسمي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ" (متى 18: 20). وأيضاً "وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأيام إلى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ" (متى 28: 20)*[/Q-BIBLE]*وهذه صفة الله وحده**.**[Q-BIBLE]أَمَا أَمْلَأُ أَنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرض يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟" (أرميا 23: 24)... [/Q-BIBLE]*

*وهو الذي يقبل أرواح المنتقلين كما صلى إليه استفانوس**[Q-BIBLE]أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ اقْبَلْ رُوحِي" (أعمال 7: 59)[/Q-BIBLE]**وهو الذي يقيم الأموات كما قال بفمه الكريم **"**[Q-BIBLE]كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الاِبْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أبديةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأخير" (يوحنا 6: 39). وهو "الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يَدِينَ الأَحْيَاءَ وَالأموات" (2تيموثاوس 4: 1) "وهو الذي يغفر الخطايا" (لوقا 5: 20، 7: 17)[/Q-BIBLE]** ويعطي الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا 10: 28). وهذان من اختصاص الله وحده.*

*وقد شهد له نثنائيل قائلا**[Q-BIBLE]أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ! أَنْتَ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ" (يوحنا 1: 49).[/Q-BIBLE]**وقالت مرثا التي أقام المسيح أخاها**[Q-BIBLE]أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الآتِي إلى الْعَالَمِ" (يوحنا 11: 27)[/Q-BIBLE]**. **وقال بطرس الرسول**[Q-BIBLE]أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ" (متى 16: 16).[/Q-BIBLE]*
​*ارى ان هذه الشواهد تكفي لانهاء الموضوع*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو المقصود بكلمة الرب في الانجيل؟*

بلنسبة لردي 31 قد صححته


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو المقصود بكلمة الرب في الانجيل؟*

رباني:
 وهذه كلمة عبرية أُستعملت في اليهودية لتعني " معلم"، واصلها " راباي" "Rabbi" وهي مستعملة في عصرنا هذا لتعني رجل الين اليهودي اي المعلم، الذي يعلم اليهود دينهم. ويبدو ان " ربان" اعلى درجةً من " راباي". وقد ذكرها القرآن في الآية 44 من سورة المائدة: " إنا انزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونورٌ يحكم بها النبيون الذين اسلموا للذين هادوا والربانيون والاحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله وكانوا علية شهداء".


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماهو المقصود بكلمة الرب في الانجيل؟*

+++ بعيداً عن الزبعة والمتاهة -- التى يريد الشيطان أن يسقطنا فيها ليصطاد فى الماء العكر -- فإن السؤال الأصلى كان يحمل جوابه فى طياته .
++++ فكل الإستشهادات التى أوردها فى سؤاله ، تؤكد إستخدام كلمة " رب "  بمعنى الله ، كلٌ  بحسب إلهه ،  وأما عندنا نحن ، فإنه من أسماء الله ، فيقال : - الرب الإله ، مرادفاً لكلمة الإله تماماً .


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماهو المقصود بكلمة الرب في الانجيل؟*

رباني:
 وهذه كلمة عبرية أُستعملت في اليهودية لتعني " معلم"، واصلها " راباي" "Rabbi" وهي مستعملة في عصرنا هذا لتعني رجل الين اليهودي اي المعلم، الذي يعلم اليهود دينهم. ويبدو ان " ربان" اعلى درجةً من " راباي". وقد ذكرها القرآن في الآية 44 من سورة المائدة: " إنا انزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونورٌ يحكم بها النبيون الذين اسلموا للذين هادوا والربانيون والاحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله وكانوا علية شهداء".


----------



## Kerya_Layson (23 مايو 2008)

سلام ونعمه الرب  للجميع مسيحين ومسلمين 
ماهو مفهوم كلمه رب ولماذا يستدل المسيحين عليها على اساس انه الرب يسوع فهل الرب تعنى اله
سؤال كويس جدا     هجاوب عليه باسلوب قاطع الدلاله واتمنى اننا نبحث عن الحقيقه وليست مجرد جدال
اخى العزيز اسلام للابد مع حق فى ان كلمه رب تاتى فى بعض الاحيات ملعم فالكتاب المقدس اتكتب بالغه الاراميه والتى تحمل معنى كلمه رب الى معلم كما قال المسيح ( لو 6:46  ولماذا تدعونني يا رب يا رب وانتم لا تفعلون ما اقوله.) فبالفعل تاتى كلمه رب اى معلم كما قال القديس رابونى التى تفسيرها يامعلم
لاكن عزيزى تاتى ايضا معنى الاله بكل قطعيه ودلاله كما سنرى فى العديد من الايات مثل
1_ تث 6:4  اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد.
2_  1اخ 29:11  لك يا رب العظمة والجبروت والجلال والبهاء والمجد لان لك كل ما في السماء والارض.لك يا رب الملك وقد ارتفعت راسا على الجميع.
3_ 2اخ 20:6  وقال.يا رب اله آبائنا أما انت هو الله في السماء وانت المتسلط على جميع ممالك الامم وبيدك قوة وجبروت وليس من يقف معك.
4_ مز 6:2  ارحمني يا رب لاني ضعيف .اشفني يا رب لان عظامي قد رجفت
5 _ مز 12:7  انت يا رب تحفظهم.تحرسهم من هذا الجيل الى الدهر.
وايضا المئات من النصوص التى تؤكد ان الرب هو الاله ولا تحمل اى معنى اخر دا بالنسبه للعهد القديم وايضا فى العهد الجديد هناك عشرات ومئات النصوص التى لا تحمل اى معنى سوى ان الرب هو الاله ومن امثله ذالك الاتى 
1_ مت 7:22  كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة.
وهذه الايه تتحدث عن يوم الدينونه انهم سيقفوا امام المسيح باعتبارهم المدانون والمسيح سيحكم على جميع مصائر الشعوب باعتباره الديان فاذا  كلمه رب هى الاله والديان لانه حقا لا احد يقف فى يوم الدينونهى الا لالله فقط عزيزى
2_ مت 12:8  فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا  
وطبعا هذه الايه قاطعه الدلاله على ان الرب هو الاله اله السبت , عزيزى مسلم لابد  عندما نرجع الى العهد القديم نجد ان الري قال وهو يكلم موسى النبى  سبوتى تحفظونها وانا جعلتك خادم على بيت الرب ,فيتضح ان الله العهد القديم يهوة هو الرب الذى قال ان السبوت هى سبوته فكيف يتكلم المسيح ويقول انه رب السبت لو لم يكن هو الله فكر عزيزى دا موسى النبى الى وضع السبت لليهود لا يستطيع ان يقول مثل هذه الجمله لاكن لان المسيح هو الذى وضع السبت لليهود فهو قال عن نفسه انه رب السبت
3_ عب 1:10  وانت يا رب في البدء اسست الارض والسموات هي عمل يديك.
ولاحظ عزيزى ان الايه تقول ان الرب اسس السموات والارض فدا بيدل بلا شك ان الرب = اله
وانا اتسائل فى رساله القديس بولس لاهل كولوسى قال الرسل(الكل به وله قد خلق ) وهيه تتكلم عن المسيح وتقول ان كل الاشياء به خلق وان كل الاشياء من اجله خلقت ويقول القديس بولس ايضا ( الذى به عمل العالمين) فمن هو ذالك الذى صنع كل ما فى الكون وخلق الكون كله اليس هو الرب وهو الخالق اسال قلبك

وشكرا اخى الحبيب مسلم للابد لاكن صدقنى لو بحثت حتى فى القران هتلاقى ان المسيح هو قول الحق الذى فيه يمترون وانا اتسال اليس كلمه الحق هى اسم من اساماء الله بمعنى ان المسيح هو قول الله
والكلام هى مدلول الشخصيه بالطبع بمعنى انى لولا رايت كلامك واسلوب كلام مش هعرف انك اخ محترم ومهذب وهكذا فالسؤال هو  كيف نقدر ان نعرف الله بون كلمته او بدون اقنوم المعرفه والعقل قول الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وايضا سؤال اخر   ماذا يتبقى الى الله لو اخدنا منه روحه وكلمته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
وشكرا    
أذكرونى فى صلاتكم 
كوكب البريه


----------



## geegoo (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماهو المقصود بكلمة الرب في الانجيل؟*



Islam4ever قال:


> ماهو المقصود بكلمة الرب في الانجيل؟
> انني استغرب كيف يستعملونها الأخوة المسيحيين للدلالة عل انه الإله......
> فلقد وردت كلمة الرب في القرآن الكريم في مواضع كثيرة ولكنها في بعض الاحيان لاتعني الإله كما يفهم من سياق الكلام...


اي انها تعني الله في مواضع اخري .....كما يفهم من سياق الكلام ايضا .....
ايه مشكلتك ؟


----------

